# التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!



## the servant (28 أبريل 2008)

كيف احتفظ بروحياتى فى فترة الخمسين يوما بعد القيامة حيث لاصوم ولا مطانيات . انا بصراحة معرض للفتور؟ 


+ الجواب لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث :​

الروحيات ليست مجرد صوم ومطانيات هناك عناصر أخرى يمكن أن تساعدك 

+يمكنك أن تزيد قراءاتك الروحية وتأملاتك سواء فى الكتاب المقدس أو فى سير القديسين وثق أن هذه القراءات والتأملات يمكن ان تلهب روحك

+ كذلك تفيدك جدا التراتيل والتسابيح والالحان وبخاصة الحان القيامة وما فيها من ذكريات 
+ الفرح بالرب فى هذه الفترة وبالعزاء العميق الذى قدمه لتلاميذه وللبشرية كلها وبخاصة الفرح بالوجود فى حضرة الرب ( اقرأكتابنا عن الوجود مع الله الخاص بفترة الخماسين وامثالها) 

+ يفيدك ايضا التناول من الاسرار المقدسة وحضور القداسات وما يصحب ذلك من مشاعر التوبة ومحاسبة النفس 

+ لا تنس ايضا ان عدم الصوم ليس معناه التسيب فى الطعام فنحن لا ننتقل من الضد الى الضد تماما انما يمكن انك لا تكون صائما ومع هذا تحتفظ بضبط النفس وكل هذا يبعدك عن الفتور

+ ومن المفيد لك جدا فى فترة الخماسين ان تزيد صلواتك ومزاميرك وتتدرب على الصلاة بعمق وروحانية مع تدريب على الصلوات القصيرة المتكررة والصلوات القلبية وثق ان التأثير الروحى لهذا سيكون عميقا جدا ولا يمكن ان تحارب بالفتور مع تداريب الصلاة 

+ تذكر اننا فى الابدية سنتغذى بالفرح الالهى وبحب الله وسوف لا يخطر على بالنا موضوع الصوم والمطانيات ونحيا فى حياة روحية عميقة مصدرها الفرح والتأمل والحب والوجود مع الله....


----------



## cuteledia (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*

شكرا يا باشا علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك... يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*

*موضوع جميييييييل

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## stmarygirl (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة
يارب نحافظ على نفسنا من الفتور فى هذة الفترة المقدسة


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## the servant (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*



cuteledia قال:


> شكرا يا باشا علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك... يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك
> صلي من اجلي



شكرا لمرورك اختي الغالية رب المجد يجعل ايامك كلها خماسين سعيدة

صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## the servant (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​*




شكرا مرمر لمرورك رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## the servant (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*



oesi_no قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك



شكرا جورج وخماسين كلها فرح لقيامة الرب


----------



## the servant (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​




شكرا اختنا الغالية رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويعطيك كل بركة سماوية


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

الله على موضوعك الحلو ده 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## the servant (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: التغلب علي الفتور الروحي بعد انتهاء الصوم!!*



النهيسى قال:


> الله على موضوعك الحلو ده
> ربنا يبارككم



مشكور اخي العزيز رب المجد يجعل ايامنا كلها حرارة روحيةويبعد عنا كل فتور


----------

